# Lifetime Service vs Warranty



## bobcat68 (Dec 28, 2005)

I just got off the phone with Tivo customer support and they confirmed this scenerio. 

If you opt for the lifetime service ($300), and your Tivo box dies a year and a day after you activate it ,since the Tivo only has a 1 year warranty, YOU'RE SCREWED, because the service goes with the box. So if the box dies, your lifetime service plan dies. 

My thought is, if you purchase a lifetime service plan, it ought to be guaranteed for at least 2 years so you can recover your investment. Either that or warrant the box for 2 years. 

So how 'bout it Tivo. Can a guy get his money's worth around here? Or are you just gonna continue to make people gamble that their box don't die in a 12 - 24 month window?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

1. You can still have it repaired officially even without the warranty, it just costs more. I think something around $100.

2. Of course, most failures are self-repairable anyway since it is the drive and replacing that is simple.

If you don't like it, don't buy lifetime.


----------



## bobcat68 (Dec 28, 2005)

Oh sorry, I didn't know this was the "Q & A with Bullwinkle" forum.

I thought the forum was...
Tivo Suggestion Avenue > *Have a suggestion for TiVo?* You have come to the right place. Please let us know...we are listening!


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

bobcat68 said:


> Oh sorry, I didn't know this was the "Q & A with Bullwinkle" forum.


Keep in mind that many people read this forum and that a reply to any given post isn't necessarily aimed directly at the OP. Many responses are also for the people that can benefit from the answer to someone elses question. I'm sure someone has or will read this thread and be relieved when they read Magazones response and find out that they won't be "screwed"

If you're not open to suggestions, why should you expect anyone to pay attention to yours?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Exactly, the original post was antagonistic and incorrect. You are not 'screwed' in any sense, and the 'can a guy get his money's worth' comment was just assinine. And it was his first post to the forums to boot.


----------



## bobcat68 (Dec 28, 2005)

Sorry about the vent. I posted that right after I got off the phone with CS. I was pretty PO'ed. But, those are pretty much the exact words I used when I talked to Tivo CS too. At the tail end of our conversation, I flat out asked them, "So I'm pretty much screwed then huh"? And his reply was "Well... ya, if things happen that way. Or you could have it repaired for $140". 

And so on a more civil note...

Dear Tivo,
I'd like to suggest that you raise your product warranty to 2 years.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I am not sure it is realistic to expect a 2 year warranty on a consumer electronics product. It might be more realistic to expect they offer extended warranties for an additional cost, simular to the computer industry. As an example if you go order a Dell PC it only comes with a 90 day warranty unless you want to pay extra for an extended warranty.


----------

